# Slowing down tuition DVDs and videos



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi gang,

I hope you slingers across the country are having as fine a weekend as we are in Halifax/Dartmouth.

I've got some guitar tuition DVDs and videos that I'm struggling to play along with at full tempo in places. I know that there are some applications out there that will allow me to slow down the DVD/video without changing the pitch.

Does anyone have experience/recommendations that they can share? I'm interested in things like compatibility with different formats, ease of use, looping, ripping the audio to make a practice along with MP3 etc. 

Looking to learn a bit about what is out there before I plunk down the funds.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

song surgeon has a free trial, and it's pretty good. i had it for a while.


----------



## ghynes (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks cheezyridr, I'll give that a hook on the weekend.

Any others?


----------

